# Campaign Ideas!



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

I got a couple of nice ideas, and may even start DM-ing them when I get my Game of Gods started.

Here are the ideas:

A Game of Children: every character starts out as a child that is half the starting age of his race old. The setting wil probarly be a ruined city with these childeren as only survivors. This campaing requires very complex devolopment rules. Thinking about starting out as children withou any class, and very low stats. Stats and classes are given by the DM, according to the actions the players have.

A Game of Rogues: A party full of rogues.
A Game of Clerics: A party full of clerics.

The latter two campaigns could focus heavily on a couple of aspects, and seeing what the possibilities are with a character class.

Are ther any players interested in one of this games?
Other DM's may use them as well (as long as I get to play, hehehehe) And if you have any oideas that you are not willing to start DM-ing immediatly, post them here and see who wants to DM it.

I'm probarly not the first to come up with the ideas, but I thought I'd post them anyway.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

I've decided that If I can come up with good rules, and enough players I will DM A Game of Childeren. Any Takers?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

daddy daddy can i play with the big sharp pointy thingy???


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> A Game of Children: every character starts out as a child that is half the starting age of his race old. The setting wil probarly be a ruined city with these childeren as only survivors. This campaing requires very complex devolopment rules. Thinking about starting out as children withou any class, and very low stats. Stats and classes are given by the DM, according to the actions the players have.



This sounds rather interesting. Though I can see it leading to logistics problems. What if you have a human and an elf? The humen would be full grown and the elf would not have aged at all. Might want to limit the races available so that they all age at the same time. I'd be interested in this game as well as in the rules. Is it going to be PbEM, PbP, OpenRPG or some other method?


> A Game of Rogues: A party full of rogues.



These games are fun. Generally you play in a city where you all belong to the thieves guild. You are one ''special unit'' for the guild. The character's each take a different role in the unit leading to PrCs and multiclassing as the game goes on. These types of games are usually a fun exercise in racial/alignment differences.


> A Game of Clerics: A party full of clerics.



Hmmm, maybe you're vampire hunters for the church or you track down the unholy. This could be really cool as an inquest style game.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm all for the clerical game as well..the rogue game i have done to death but the clerical game will be spent with post after post of religous debate...most fun


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

All the ideas sound cool, but i don't think i hve the energy left to put another character together.  I'm sure Garyh will be along though.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Campaign Ideas!*



			
				Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> This sounds rather interesting. Though I can see it leading to logistics problems. What if you have a human and an elf? The humen would be full grown and the elf would not have aged at all. Might want to limit the races available so that they all age at the same time. I'd be interested in this game as well as in the rules. Is it going to be PbEM, PbP, OpenRPG or some other method?
> *




I would like to play it as a PbP. The biggest obstacles are indeed the rles, we'll meet the problems you've described and much more.

You don't have to make a character up, because you all start the same (only different stats) and probarly all human.
Maybe I could start it up if there are enough players, and work out the rules then.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *All the ideas sound cool, but i don't think i hve the energy left to put another character together.  I'm sure Garyh will be along though. *




Hey, I can quit any time I want!!


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Campaign Ideas!*



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> I would like to play it as a PbP. The biggest obstacles are indeed the rles, we'll meet the problems you've described and much more.
> 
> You don't have to make a character up, because you all start the same (only different stats) and probarly all human.
> Maybe I could start it up if there are enough players, and work out the rules then.




I have some ideas on starting it up.

1) All the same race to get around problems of aging at different speeds.

2) Point buy the stats but with only like 10 - 12 points. 

3) Instead of xp the dm hands out ability points. 

4) When your abilities reach 28 points on the point buy system you can take level 1. 

5) Everyone starts off as an expert (class). i.e. Maybe someone is an expert (rogue) so they get 10 of the rogue's skills and all of the rogues exclusive skills.

Just my thoughts on starting it off.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Great ideas Drawmack.
Altough I do not agree about number 5, I think characters have no skill points to start with, as they just start learning them. Although the do have acces to all the untrained skills.
Maybe they will also have acces to other skills, but have a very big penalty when using them. The biggest problem will probarly be that there is no one to train them, so they have to be self-learned in everything.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

hmmm, maybe training needs to be worked into the campaign. I've got an idea - maybe we are all students and so after each quest we receive some training. This way at level 1 we can put some ranks into trained skills.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

could be done, could be done, but that would mean the childeren have soemone else to turn to, making adventuring pretty difficcult.

Therfor I like the ruined city setting. Hmm, maybe a bit more survivors, who have chosen to train the children, as they themselves are old.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

like the old ninja master type thing.
Player: But master do you not take care of the orcs yourself.
Master: I am far to old and frail for such tasks.

So he sends the kids that he is training.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

yeah, something like that:

Setting: ruined City, only very few survivors (a couple of kids and a couple of ols men.
Rules: humans only, 10 point buy, advancement will go with stats and skill points given to you by the DM, no classes available at start up (will be chosen in-game)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

I am in, a couple questions

1) would you like a background?

2) would you like us to tell you the class we would like to take eventually?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *I am in, a couple questions
> 
> 1) would you like a background?
> 
> 2) would you like us to tell you the class we would like to take eventually? *




Nope no background needed, you'll make your own, since your only 8 years old. The class you eventually take is decided through roleplaying.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

Sort of a backtrack, but if anyone starts a game of rogues, I bid first on playing the cheeky gambler


----------



## Leopold (Jan 3, 2003)

I STILL am so seriously tempted to startup a game of epic proportion 30th level worth of XP and goods and seeing what people come up with using Creamsteak's rules as they work out rather well...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *I STILL am so seriously tempted to startup a game of epic proportion 30th level worth of XP and goods and seeing what people come up with using Creamsteak's rules as they work out rather well... *



What rules?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Campaign Ideas!*



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would like to play it as a PbP. The biggest obstacles are indeed the rles, we'll meet the problems you've described and much more.
> 
> ...



D20 Modern has rules for Child Characters. They have the normal point-buy of their position (Hero or Ordanairy), but they suffer negative ability score penalties till they are able to take a class.

Str -3, Dex -1, Con -3, Int -1, Wis -3, Cha -1

And when they gain their first class level, all of these negative modifiers are removed. I'd say, start with size=small for children under 13, and D20 modern states that each character has a d4 hd till they gain a class, minimum HP is automatically 1.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2003)

You beat me too it, creamsteak- I was going to reccomend those very rules.

I'd like to play too, if I may.  I do have one question, though- how are the characters that rely on inner power (sorcerer, psion) going to be developed through roleplaying?  Could you give examples of what sort of things you would do, if you were attempting to gain class X?  Potential crossed signals exist in abundance, here, methinks- Cleric and Paladin, Ranger and Druid, Sorcerer and Wizard, etc- a character might think they're indicating one, but the DM takes it to be another.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 3, 2003)

Hm.. I've been toying with the idea of starting a campaign with animal characters, where the PCs are awakened forms of either Wolves or Ravens in a 'young' world. (Why only Wolves or Ravens? Coz it sounds cool that's why.  ) These animals are given the task of helping the 'new race' (humans) out by some Mother Earth like spirit. 

There'd be very little dungeon adventuring, and more small quests to be completed for an epic campaign to slay the last Dragon, who is out to destroy the 'scourge' of humanity. Can you blame him?  

But I'd want time to develop feats and cool spells for the animals. 
The ravens would hurl themselves at lightning speed at their foes; wolves would blur in and out of shadows and travel miles in a day. They'd engage in duels with Elemental Creatures that have capitalised names for passage, all the while tackling the minions that the last Dragon sends down. Ooooh... 

But time.. oh time..  The clock is another demon.. it devours our time in Eden... maybe when I'm retired.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Hm.. I've been toying with the idea of starting a campaign with animal characters, where the PCs are awakened forms of either Wolves or Ravens in a 'young' world. (Why only Wolves or Ravens? Coz it sounds cool that's why.  ) These animals are given the task of helping the 'new race' (humans) out by some Mother Earth like spirit. *




I'd play in that, if you'd expand your animals to include Coyotes... The coyote is my spirit animal (Wile E. Coyote specifically, but other coyotes as well), so I'd have to jump at the chance


----------

